# DMOC445 VoltsPorsche Project



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

ElectroAutomotive supplied the VoltsPorsche Kit specifically for the Porsche 914. Uses the Azure Dynamics 445 Inverter and AC24 Induction Motor. The kit includes everything except the batteries for the conversion and includes custom fit battery boxes for the lead acid batteries which were the only batteries available for conversions at the time. A gentleman not to far from me purchased a new kit and installed it into a 1975 Porsche 914. This kit was setup for 144 volts and I believe 250 amps. I was given all the paperwork and manuals and even the wiring schematics. The CCShell Program was included as was the original .ccs file. I confirmed that the .ccs file is original to this controller. So as long as I know what Im changing it will be safe to do some parameter changes but I won't right now. I can however connect and do some log runs and to make some graphs. I will be able to do on the road log runs too. It seems to have a vibration in the motor but Im sure that is because of the type of coupler. Im sure it is a taper lock coupler and those just suck. I may take the motor off and check the coupler and see if the coupler from EVWest will work as it is an interference fit coupler and pretty much ensures a nicely balanced flywheel and clutch. Their setup uses the Porsche 914 Clutch and pressure plate and flywheel so it should be a shoe in. Maybe. 

So for now I will be doing some short runs up and down the road after I register the vehicle. Since it is from 1975 so I don't have to smog or have DMV check the vehicle. Just register it and take it off non-op. 

https://youtu.be/3CW5BR35oNU

I put up a small video on YouTube. Not much to watch but you can hear it run and me talk a couple minutes.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I dug through the paperwork and manuals and found some good information on what the parameters are used for. Im going to print out all the pages of these manuals and post them on my blog site. It should provide some helpful information to others with similar controllers and motors. But being without the original files may prove fatal for some and their projects. I have all the parameter specs for this early version. Some of the information might be helpful for someone wanting to deconstruct the files and eprom so someone might be able to make new files with the proper parameters so others can get their vehicles or drive systems going once again. Or if yours craps out you can just install another inverter and be happy on your way. I'll get some pics up later but jut wanted you to know about the Azure Dynamics 445 DMoC controller information.


----------



## hummbug (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks great thanks for posting all the detail! I look forward to digging into it.


----------



## uk_Raj (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi, i'm completely new to all this but have my eye on a 914 with this exact kit that needs new batteries. I'd also like to upgrade from the lead acid cells to Lithium to increase performance and range if possible. I'm not sure if i'll be getting the software with the car, are you saying it's useless without it?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

You need that software. I have CCShell if you need that but what you need is the original ccs par file for that motor/controller. If you get it make a few copies and make a copy on a disk and be sure you make even more copies off your computer so you never loose that file. Once you loose that file you are stuck with what parameters you have and can't change much of anything. I have my file original to the kit. Show some pics of your 914 you are considering. Be sure to ask them for those all important files.


----------



## uk_Raj (Nov 30, 2021)

onegreenev said:


> You need that software. I have CCShell if you need that but what you need is the original ccs par file for that motor/controller. If you get it make a few copies and make a copy on a disk and be sure you make even more copies off your computer so you never loose that file. Once you loose that file you are stuck with what parameters you have and can't change much of anything. I have my file original to the kit. Show some pics of your 914 you are considering. Be sure to ask them for those all important files.


oh man, thanks!!, i'll ask the seller but i doubt he will have it as it's a dealer: This was the original builder: Charlton Jones' 1974 Porsche 914 BTW that was me that commented on your Youtube channel. I'm in the UK so have to factor the import duty/shipping etc on top of the purchase price + new batteries etc....


----------

